# How to force plants to flower?



## dzoni (Oct 28, 2005)

Has anyone idea, whether it is possible to force fully submersed plants (anubias, cabomba and others that are capable of) to bloom?

Considering the fact, that there are no seasons in aquarium and one doesn't want to make them (by limiting light or lowering temperature over year, etc), plants do not have "season information". 

So all that's left is chemistry, I guess...


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

For what it's worth, I have found that some stem plants (like cabomba) have a higher tendency to flower when root tabs (like Flourish Tabs) are positioned at the base of the stems.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I really have no idea, but I'll postulate. These plants flower most frequently when out of water. High intense light and intense CO2 levels to mimic atmosphere environment might do the trick.

-John N.


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

From what I see, those "bloom booster" fertilizer to increase flowering in hardware store contains lots and lots of Phosphorous.


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

Something I found online:

N-P-K "The 3 primary plant nutrients and what they do."

Nitrogen (N)
- Gives dark green color to leaves
- Promotes rapid growth of plants
- Improves quality and quantity of leaves
- Increase protein content of food crops
- May repress flowering and fruiting if Nitrogen supply is excessive

*Phosphorous (P)
- Simulates early root formation and growth
- Gives rapid and vigorous growth to plants
- Hastens maturity of plants
- Stimulates seed germination, flowering, and fruiting
- Gives winter hardiness to plants here in Hawaii*

Potash (K) - "Potassium"
- Imparts disease resistance and increased vigor to plants
- Aids in protein production in plants
- Stiffens stalk part of plants
- Provides for the formation and translocation of starches, sugars, and oils
- Improves quality of fruit
- Aids in formation of color to leaves and fruits


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

I second salt. Esp my apons and cobombas flower much frequently when the root feeding is high.


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

If they're emmersed plants you can force flower them through light cycles. 100 000 cannabis growers just can't be wrong !


----------



## Poe835 (Sep 16, 2004)

My anubias and Sagittaria subulata always flower continuously when I add higher doses of K2HPO4. Try adding more phosphates.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

My anubias,bacopa monneri and crypt flower on a regular basis. I put jobes plant sticks at the base of the anubias and apono every other month and daily CO2. I am at the inlaws and dont have access to my photos. When I get home I will attach some pics. I have also had my vals and dwarf sag flower once.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm back and here are the attachments for my anubias and bacopa. The aponogeton gets a stalk with a fuzzy flower thing at the end and I've never taken a picture.


----------



## dzoni (Oct 28, 2005)

OK, so if I summarize: all I need to do is put some sticks or tabs to roots, and increase PO4 doses... sounds quite easy, I'll try it and let you know 

BTW - Happy Camper, cannabis is forced to flower by changing photoperiod from more than 12 hours to less than 12 hours, which is not my case (with 8 hours all year long)


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

Don't know what I'm doing/ not doing, but some of my Ludwigia just flowered underwater and I've had the Anubias do it too. The Ludwigia is rooted into the soil and the Anubias is growing epiphytically on some wood.


----------

